# Speed Loader



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

I need a speed loader or speed strips for my 7 shot Taurus .357.
Anybody out there got ideas?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Did U check Midway USA's website www.midwayusa.com or Brownells?


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

*HKS Speed Loaders*

587A .38/.357 7 Shot Taurus 66, 617, 627, 817, 827


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*speed loaders*

Thanks JB. Thought I had checked there but must have missed it.


----------

